# can not get an IP address from PPPoE server



## Hibernicatio (20 Oct 2006)

Hi folks,

I have been trying to connect my linksys wrt54g wirelss router to my Aolynk dr614 modem that Smart Telecom provided.

When i try to connect in the status section it gives me the error:

can not get an IP address from PPPoE server.

Smart support were no help at all and just told me it was the linksys that was the problem (She then told me that she had never heard of a linksys!)

I have tried everyting to get this to work.  Has anybody had a similar problem or have any idea how to fix this?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Oct 2006)

Did it ever work? If so what changed in the meantime?


----------



## Hibernicatio (20 Oct 2006)

It did work while it was in my office.  We then got a new router and I took the old one home.  I dont think anything has changed. I have restored the factory settings and reset it manually several times but still cant get internet from the modem.  The wireless signal works fine as I can pick it up from my laptop but no connectivity.


----------



## johndoe64 (20 Oct 2006)

how are you connecting, wireless? cable?


----------



## Hibernicatio (20 Oct 2006)

I have a PC that connects directly to the Aolynk modem.

Then I:

>Cable from Aolynk modem to linksys
>Move PC cable to linksys

I want the wireless so I can use my laptop througout the house


----------



## tiger (20 Oct 2006)

I'm assuming when you connect the PC to the Aolynk modem you can access the internet?Also that the cannot connect to PPPoE server error is from the wireless router & not the modem?


----------



## Hibernicatio (20 Oct 2006)

tiger said:


> I'm assuming when you connect the PC to the Aolynk modem you can access the internet?Also that the cannot connect to PPPoE server error is from the wireless router & not the modem?



yes thats right


----------



## MugsGame (20 Oct 2006)

Is the Aolynk a modem or a modem plus ethernet router? 

If the former, is it configured to bridge PPPoE to your PC or the Linksys? 

If the latter, why is your Linksys configured to look for a bridged PPPoeE connection from the Aolynk, when all the Linksys needs to do is act as a standard wireless IP router?


----------



## tiger (20 Oct 2006)

Don't have one of these, but my understanding is that there are 5 network ports at the rear, one which goes to the modem, the other 4 are available for PC's or other devices.  Are you using the correct port for the modem?


----------



## car (20 Oct 2006)

I had the exact same problem with my 54g and a BT zyxel modem and PPPOE authentication.  I'll have a look later at home as to how I resolved it, but as posted above I think I set the linksys to bridge-pppoe with your ISP login details.  Assuming all cables are in the right slots.
I'll post later with exact solution if you havent got it by then.


----------



## Hibernicatio (20 Oct 2006)

Cheers.  Not near the PC right now but will look at the bridging option when I get home.


----------



## Decani (20 Oct 2006)

Did you need to set up a PPPoE client on your PC when connected to the modem? I'm thinking that you don't need to configure a PPPoE connection on your router as the modem is doing the PPPoE for you.


----------



## car (21 Oct 2006)

On the setup page on the linksys set PPPOE and your login for your ISP that you would have on the modem.  On the modem set bridging as thats all its acting as.  The linksys should then acquire the IP through the modem from the ISP.


----------



## Hibernicatio (21 Oct 2006)

car said:


> On the setup page on the linksys set PPPOE and your login for your ISP that you would have on the modem.  On the modem set bridging as thats all its acting as.  The linksys should then acquire the IP through the modem from the ISP.



Cheers guys.  It was a great relief to finally get this thing working.  Completed the bridging on the Aolynk modem and it worked first time.  

Two months of trial and error (always error) is over.


----------

